# Buffalo Brisket Flat



## mossymo (Jun 16, 2017)

Buffalo brisket cooked indirect over the Vortex. Lump charcoal around it, lit the lump at three points and let the grill idle at 250º.













IMG_1188.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jun 16, 2017





-----

When the brisket was at 160º we wrapped in butcher paper and place back on the on the grill till a temp probe slide in easily which the meat temp was 201º. Wrapped in towels and rested in a cooler a couple hours before fridging overnight and slicing the next day.













IMG_1192.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jun 16, 2017





-----

This was the in-laws brisket we did up for them, was extremely tender and very good!













1.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jun 16, 2017





-----













IMG_1196.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jun 16, 2017






Thanks for looking!


----------



## link (Jun 16, 2017)

That looks great. I would love to try a buffalo Brisket.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jun 16, 2017)

Damn, it has been a long week, I was trying to figure out where the "buffalo" seasoning was in your post!  :laugh1:

I NOW realize that the brisket was bison.   I know that tasted as good as it looked!


----------



## b-one (Jun 16, 2017)

Nice smoke ring! I bet it was tasty how lean was it compared to beef?


----------



## mossymo (Jun 16, 2017)

b-one said:


> Nice smoke ring! I bet it was tasty how lean was it compared to beef?



Much leaner, richer flavor. I live on a buffalo ranch and been eating a healthy diet of buffalo for over 20 years!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 16, 2017)

That looks good.  Being as buffalo is so lean, how was the point?

Gary


----------



## b-one (Jun 16, 2017)

MossyMO said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > Nice smoke ring! I bet it was tasty how lean was it compared to beef?
> ...



That must be nice,we pay $9.99# for ground and I had a steak once and figured as much. Just wish I had a better supply.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 16, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> That looks good.  Being as buffalo is so lean, how was the point?
> 
> Gary



There was very little point to it (butcher problems...), you can see in the pics what was there was slice through the point.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 16, 2017)

That looks amazing Marty.

I have to try long cooks with the vortex.


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks great, I am a fan of buffalo, always good meat. Point for sure.


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 16, 2017)

Nice smoke! I wasn't sure what temp you would cook buffalo brisket to. Excellent job...


----------



## tallbm (Jun 17, 2017)

Wow a Bison brisket!

I love Bison meat!  I completely understand why the Native American Indians chose to eat bison over cattle.  Bravo!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 17, 2017)

Man that looks fantastic!

Nicely done!








   Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 18, 2017)

MM, Your brisket looks incredible ! point


----------

